# Bios not working and Comp not registering hard drive



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I have a computer that is working but the computer will not register the hard drive I installed and I can't get BIOS to come up at all. What do I do? *


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

Tell us about your computer, what motherboard, what cpu, what video card, what hard drives (brand names and types), what is on each cable and how they are set (master or slave) and where they are located on the ribbon cable. If this new drive is a SATA drive, then let us know that. That type of information should help us to get you going. Oh, one last thing, this is a new drive isn't it, or is it one that was on another computer? That makes a difference.

When you say the BIOS won't come up, do you mean you can't enter it? If we know what motherboard (as asked above) we might be able to help. Normally, holding delete at post will cause the computer to enter the BIOS.

Post back and we will try to help.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*The computer is:

Hardrive: 1999 Fujitsu limited ( old .. motherboard and Windows Crashed)

CPU: 1999 Gateway pentium lll

Video Card: unsure

If you want me to get more info from booting up computer then I will.*





Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Tell us about your computer, what motherboard, what cpu, what video card, what hard drives (brand names and types), what is on each cable and how they are set (master or slave) and where they are located on the ribbon cable. If this new drive is a SATA drive, then let us know that. That type of information should help us to get you going. Oh, one last thing, this is a new drive isn't it, or is it one that was on another computer? That makes a difference.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

You need to tell us more about your situation.

How do you know it is not recognising your drive? What does it say on your screen when the machine starts to boot up?

Is the hard drive you put into the computer a replacement for your original drive or is it a second drive?

If it is a replacement drive have you tried installing windows and what does it say if it fails to install?

If it is a second drive did you put it on another IDE channel (Seperate cable plugged into another Hard Disk socket) or is it a second drive on the same cable?

Did you set the jumpers for the drive Master or Slave according to the Drive manual?

We do not have the machine infront of us so we need you to tell us everything that the PC is doing and not doing in detail so that we can help you.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

Your Questions are in red and my Answers are in Blue.

*Is the hard drive you put into the computer a replacement for your original drive or is it a second drive?*

*It is the main Hardrive that I put in from another computer*

*If it is a replacement drive have you tried installing windows and what does it say if it fails to install?*

*Well I did Try to put in Linux but it says Hard disk not mounted and it is hooked up as a master drive and the right cord is in it and it is plugged in.*


*If it is a second drive did you put it on another IDE channel (Seperate cable plugged into another Hard Disk socket) or is it a second drive on the same cable?*

*There is only one hard drive*

*Did you set the jumpers for the drive Master or Slave according to the Drive manual?*
*I set it to Master as it says on the Drive. When the computer boots up first it has all the System info then at the bottm it says press F1 for setup or press enter to continue so I press enter then the error "operating system not found" comes up and Bios will not work.*



Barry_R said:


> You need to tell us more about your situation.
> 
> How do you know it is not recognising your drive? What does it say on your screen when the machine starts to boot up?
> 
> ...


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Hi,

What brand of hard drive are you trying to put in, and where on the ribbon cable is it? (like middle connector, end connector) 


Are you trying to reinstall Windows, or are you just trying to use the drive from another computer without a reinstall??? This should help us.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

There is no short answer to this so lets start with the Bios. The F1 key is the entry key for your Bios. Sometimes you have to hold it down during boot or press it repeatedly.

Try getting into your Bios and see if the drive is listed in Bios. Also while you are in there make sure you have the floppy, CD Rom and Hard disk in your boot order. I think we will eventually need the PC to look for an operating system on the other drives. Also some machines have a floppy disk seek function, make sure this is enabled.

Let us know of your progress so far.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

It's a Fujitsu Hardrive I pulled from another computer and the only thing that was ever wrong with it was that the windows ME in it crashed and it needed a new windows.




Tumbleweed36 said:


> Hi,
> 
> What brand of hard drive are you trying to put in, and where on the ribbon cable is it? (like middle connector, end connector)
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*When I did try to get bios to work, I did press it repeatedly but nothing happened and it just booted like it always does. When I got the tower With Everything in it eccept the hard drive, there was the message "Operating system not found" even without the hard drive. The drive is hooked to the End cord like you would for the master drive. I'll try just holding the F1 key down as soon as I turn it on and let you know what happens.*




Barry_R said:


> There is no short answer to this so lets start with the Bios. The F1 key is the entry key for your Bios. Sometimes you have to hold it down during boot or press it repeatedly.
> 
> Try getting into your Bios and see if the drive is listed in Bios. Also while you are in there make sure you have the floppy, CD Rom and Hard disk in your boot order. I think we will eventually need the PC to look for an operating system on the other drives. Also some machines have a floppy disk seek function, make sure this is enabled.
> 
> Let us know of your progress so far.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

If you got to the operating system not found message it is already past the point where you can get into Bios.

Unless the Hard Drive was formatted with a NTFS format (Win XP,2000,NT)you should be able to access the drive if you boot to DOS from a bootable floppy or an old Windows 98 CD.

If the drive is working you will need to do a clean install of your OS. This usually involves running fdisk from a DOS prompt to remount the drive partition and then rebooting the machine. Fdisk Guide 

Then depending on which operating system your going to install you may also have to go back into DOS and reformat the drive before the installation. Formatting


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thank you soo much. I will give it a try and then I'll let you guys know how it went. Thanks again.*





Barry_R said:


> If you got to the operating system not found message it is already past the point where you can get into Bios.
> 
> Unless the Hard Drive was formatted with a NTFS format (Win XP,2000,NT)you should be able to access the drive if you boot to DOS from a bootable floppy or an old Windows 98 CD.
> 
> ...


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Well I went ahead and bought a Windows ME boot disk like it said at theFdisk Guide so now all I have to do is wait for that to arrive, then I can try to get my computer to working.*






Barry_R said:


> If you got to the operating system not found message it is already past the point where you can get into Bios.
> 
> Unless the Hard Drive was formatted with a NTFS format (Win XP,2000,NT)you should be able to access the drive if you boot to DOS from a bootable floppy or an old Windows 98 CD.
> 
> ...


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

I did not see where it said that you have to have a ME boot disk.

I usually use an old Windows 98 CD or I make a boot disk from windows and then put the fdisk program on it. But aslong as this disk you are getting can boot the machine and has fdisk on it all is well.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Well the thing is that I have no clue at all how to make a boot disk from windows, You see this computer I am on now is working on Windows NT. The disk I bought said it is a master boot disk. Should I make a boot disk? If so then how? :4-dontkno *



Barry_R said:


> I did not see where it said that you have to have a ME boot disk.
> 
> I usually use an old Windows 98 CD or I make a boot disk from windows and then put the fdisk program on it. But aslong as this disk you are getting can boot the machine and has fdisk on it all is well.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Go ahead and wait for your disk. It should have fdisk on it. If not it can always be copied over to it.

To make a boot disk:
Put a blank floppy in the drive and open windows explorer, right click on the A drive and select format. In the menu it will give you the choice of making a system disk. Then you will need to locate fdisk.exe and copy it to the floppy disk.

My Win2K does not have fdisk on it so the NT machine your on may not have it either.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks! I'll try that if the disk doesn't work or I may try the fdisk anyway. I have another computer that needs the same thing too. The only thing wrong with it is Windows ME crashed. Thanks so much!* 




Barry_R said:


> Go ahead and wait for your disk. It should have fdisk on it. If not it can always be copied over to it.
> 
> To make a boot disk:
> Put a blank floppy in the drive and open windows explorer, right click on the A drive and select format. In the menu it will give you the choice of making a system disk. Then you will need to locate fdisk.exe and copy it to the floppy disk.
> ...


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Would an Emergency Repair disk be the same thing? That's all I could find. What Menu did you mean?*




Barry_R said:


> Go ahead and wait for your disk. It should have fdisk on it. If not it can always be copied over to it.
> 
> To make a boot disk:
> Put a blank floppy in the drive and open windows explorer, right click on the A drive and select format. In the menu it will give you the choice of making a system disk. Then you will need to locate fdisk.exe and copy it to the floppy disk.
> ...


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

The box that comes up when you right click on the A drive and select format. If it does not have one then try the repair disk.

I have never had the misfortune of needing a repair disk so I am not sure what it puts on the disk. Its worth a try.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Hello Fellas:

You can get your windows bootdisks for free at bootdisk.com


Barry / youre doing good !! bring him in for a landing.




cheers

joe


PS he needs to delete all partitions and logical drives with fdisk and re-partition and reformat the drive then reload windows / *you cant use a boot ** drive from another computer * / it wont boot !!!! unless the systems all almost identical twins (mobo especially)


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this fdisk guide is fairly easy to follow


http://fdisk.radified.com/


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

Ok I did find fdis on my computer, I did a File search for fdisk.exe and there were only two files that came up in the search and both were "FDISK" and next to it, it says it's an application. So what I did was take the file and sent it to the floppy disk. Would that work?




Barry_R said:


> The box that comes up when you right click on the A drive and select format. If it does not have one then try the repair disk.
> 
> I have never had the misfortune of needing a repair disk so I am not sure what it puts on the disk. Its worth a try.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks Everyone for trying to help me! I think I would go insane if I didn't have you guys to help. It's people like you I really appreciate!*


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

AnnAnime said:


> Ok I did find fdis on my computer, I did a File search for fdisk.exe and there were only two files that came up in the search and both were "FDISK" and next to it, it says it's an application. So what I did was take the file and sent it to the floppy disk. Would that work?


Yes the fdisk will work if you put it on a boot disk. Boot the machine from the floppy and when you get to the DOS prompt type fdisk and you are on your way.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks!1 I'll try it today and I'll let you know how it all goes. Also I wanted to know if this will format my hardrive?*




Barry_R said:


> Yes the fdisk will work if you put it on a boot disk. Boot the machine from the floppy and when you get to the DOS prompt type fdisk and you are on your way.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

Nevermind about the Question I asked.



Barry_R said:


> Yes the fdisk will work if you put it on a boot disk. Boot the machine from the floppy and when you get to the DOS prompt type fdisk and you are on your way.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

No it will just prepare it for a format. Make sure you completely shut the PC down after running Fdisk.

Most newer windows install programs will give you the option of formatting your hard disk.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

Really? When do I stop? The fdisk guide said I would lose everything... not that that's a big deal or anything but it would be noce to recover my old files.




Barry_R said:


> No it will just prepare it for a format. Make sure you completely shut the PC down after running Fdisk.
> 
> Most newer windows install programs will give you the option of formatting your hard disk.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

After running fdisk everything will be gone. The only way to recover any files in the configuration you have now is to *not* remount the partition until you have copied the files to blank floppy(s).


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks!! At this point all I want in a computer. I'm about to go try the fdisk and when I'm done I'll let you know how it all went.*



Barry_R said:


> After running fdisk everything will be gone. The only way to recover any files in the configuration you have now is to *not* remount the partition until you have copied the files to blank floppy(s).


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Well I tried the FDISK from this computer and it didn't work. What if there is something wrong with the floppy drive? 

Anyways I'll try one from bootdisk.com and see if that works.*




Barry_R said:


> After running fdisk everything will be gone. The only way to recover any files in the configuration you have now is to *not* remount the partition until you have copied the files to blank floppy(s).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

some gateways use f2 to enter the bios


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I have tried that and it doesn't work at all. Even holding it down doesn't work.*



dai said:


> some gateways use f2 to enter the bios


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ok I used that link you gave me below and I downloaded the Windows ME bootdisk he had and it didn't work. Here is the first thing that shows up on the computer before it even tries to read the floppy.*

*Pheonix BIOS 4.0 Release 6.0
Copyright 1985-1999 Pheonix Ltd. All Rights Reserved
Copyright 1996-1999 Intel Corperation.
4W45B0X0.15A.0013.P08

GATEWAY LOGO

Intel(R) Pentium III Processor 500 MHZ
384MB System RAM

Legacy Keyboard.......Detected

Legacy Mouse........Detected

ATAPI CD-ROM: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1212-(SM)
ATAPI CD-ROM 32x10-(SS)

Event Log Messages, eanter setup to veiw ERROR

02B0: Diskette drive A error

Press <ESC> to Resume, <F1> to Setup*

*And that is all.... Do you think the floppy drive needs to be replaced?*







linderman said:


> this fdisk guide is fairly easy to follow
> 
> 
> http://fdisk.radified.com/


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it looks like it,have you tried another floppy cable


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*How do I do that?*




dai said:


> it looks like it,have you tried another floppy cable


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

obtain a new floppy cable,pull the old one out and put the new one in
they have to go in the same way so note how the other one is in before swapping over
if you do not have one,one of your friends most likely does


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*ok ... I'll go see if we have one I can pull from another comp we have.*



dai said:


> obtain a new floppy cable,pull the old one out and put the new one in
> they have to go in the same way so note how the other one is in before swapping over
> if you do not have one,one of your friends most likely does


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*ok I did that and it didn't work. Think I need to replace the floppy drive? *  



dai said:


> obtain a new floppy cable,pull the old one out and put the new one in
> they have to go in the same way so note how the other one is in before swapping over
> if you do not have one,one of your friends most likely does


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

grab the floppy from the other comp and try it


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ok I used that link you gave me below and I downloaded the Windows ME bootdisk he had and it didn't work. Here is the first thing that shows up on the computer before it even tries to read the floppy.*

*Pheonix BIOS 4.0 Release 6.0
Copyright 1985-1999 Pheonix Ltd. All Rights Reserved
Copyright 1996-1999 Intel Corperation.
4W45B0X0.15A.0013.P08

GATEWAY LOGO

Intel(R) Pentium III Processor 500 MHZ
384MB System RAM

Legacy Keyboard.......Detected

Legacy Mouse........Detected

ATAPI CD-ROM: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1212-(SM)
ATAPI CD-ROM 32x10-(SS)

Event Log Messages, eanter setup to veiw ERROR

02B0: Diskette drive A error

Press <ESC> to Resume, <F1> to Setup*


*And that is all.... Do you think the floppy drive needs to be replaced?*





Barry_R said:


> After running fdisk everything will be gone. The only way to recover any files in the configuration you have now is to *not* remount the partition until you have copied the files to blank floppy(s).


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Alright then. This will take a little while but I'll go do that now and see what happens then I'll let all of you know how it goes.*




dai said:


> grab the floppy from the other comp and try it


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Keep goin, sometimes the older machines get so much dirt in them that the floppy's dont work anymore. Worst case is that you have to get a new floppy. They cost less than $10.00.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

If a known good cable and a good drive don't work then I'd pin it on a bad floppy controller.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks for the encouragement. I'll pull the working one from my other computer that crashed. I'll eat late lunch now then I'll do it and let you know how it all goes. Thanks sooo much for everything!*





Barry_R said:


> Keep goin, sometimes the older machines get so much dirt in them that the floppy's dont work anymore. Worst case is that you have to get a new floppy. They cost less than $10.00.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks!! I'll try the other Floppy drive and cable from the other computer.*



ebackhus said:


> If a known good cable and a good drive don't work then I'd pin it on a bad floppy controller.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*ok!! I now have a new problem. The Cable that came with the other Floppy drive is too small to fit the hookup on the motherboard. Is there an adapter I can buy?*




Barry_R said:


> Keep goin, sometimes the older machines get so much dirt in them that the floppy's dont work anymore. Worst case is that you have to get a new floppy. They cost less than $10.00.


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Hmm that poses a new problem. Does the cable that was in the machine with the bad drive fit the new floppy? I suppose not eh!


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*No... I would have to have a cable with one big end and the other end to be small. There has to be an adapter I can buy... I really hate to have to go buy a new floppy drive.*




Barry_R said:


> Hmm that poses a new problem. Does the cable that was in the machine with the bad drive fit the new floppy? I suppose not eh!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the plugs on the cable should all be the same size,what type and model compter are you taking it from


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Could try booting from a CD, it sounds like you plan on using Windows ME. Maybe the ME CD has what we need on it.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Actually I pulled the floppy and cable from another Gateway computer. It's a 1999 Windows me Gateway. It's also the same computer I pulled the hard drive from because the motherboard crashed and stopped working. I tried it in an old computer to test the hard drive and I found out that the mother board was messed up and all the Hard drive needed was windows. * 






dai said:


> the plugs on the cable should all be the same size,what type and model compter are you taking it from


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*The thing is I don't Have Windows me, plus I don't have a boot disk on CD. Not to mention first the mother board needs to recognize the hard drive. When I tested the hard drive on another motherboard it recognized it Immediatly... but that motherboard is SUPER old!*



Barry_R said:


> Could try booting from a CD, it sounds like you plan on using Windows ME. Maybe the ME CD has what we need on it.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Actually the only thing I have is a Windows ME restoration disk 2 and I don't have the first one.*





Barry_R said:


> Could try booting from a CD, it sounds like you plan on using Windows ME. Maybe the ME CD has what we need on it.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I could only find one adapter but I'm not sure if it is what I need or not... here is a link.
http://www.computercablestore.com/detail.aspx?ID=904 *  




Barry_R said:


> Could try booting from a CD, it sounds like you plan on using Windows ME. Maybe the ME CD has what we need on it.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

for the cost of that you could buy a new floppy and cable


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I did find one place that was cheaper but I am unsure of it as well but I did find out How many pins Each one is. The Floppy is 24 pins and the motherboard is 40pins. Does that make any sense? * 



dai said:


> for the cost of that you could buy a new floppy and cable


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the floppy cable is usually 34 pins on both ends
the eide connectors on the m/b are 40 the floppy connector on the m/b is usually alongside and smaller


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I'm a bit confused about the pins but I guess I will have to buy a floppy drive. Do you know of a place that sells cables and the floppy drive for cheap?*




dai said:


> the floppy cable is usually 34 pins on both ends
> the eide connectors on the m/b are 40 the floppy connector on the m/b is usually alongside and smaller


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Floppy Drives 
Floppy Drive Cables 

These are standard floppy drives and cables. Look at the cable and drive that came from your machine, not the one from the other computer that has the wrong connector. The drive and cable in these links fit the standard FDD controller connector on most motherboards which I suspect is the same as the one on the computer you are working on.

Also the power connector on these drives is a small 4 pin type, smaller than the Hard Disk power connector. Make sure that your power supply cables has one of these smaller connectors. Im sure it does but It would be a bad thing if you bought a drive that does not fit.

This can all be very confusing and frustrating, I have been where you are and even worse. No matter what the final outcome you will need the floppy drive to work so that you can gain some sort of software control over the machine.

While your waiting for your drive It might be a good idea to revisit the Bios setup problem. You may have to get into Bios to set the machine up to boot from the floppy. 

Is your keyboard working ok? 

Maybe the hard disk you are trying to put into the machine is causing some sort of issue with the bios. Turn off the machine and disconnect the Hard disk then start the machine and try to get into the Bios setup screen.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I feel like such an Idiot! I decided last night to give the floppy one more shot at hooking it up. Then I realized I was trying to hook the cable into the wrong slot on the motherboard. DUH!! 

ok So... after getting it all hooked up I booted up without the fdisk just to see if it would work and sure enough the Drive a error never came up again. So Itried booting the computer with the fdisk floppy and "NTLDR in missing, Press any Key to continue" 

So I went to this site http://fdisk.radified.com/fdisk_partition.htm , because he mentions it on the site so I downloaded delpart.exe to the fdisk and when I booted the computer again " Non-System disk or disk error, Replace and strike any Key when ready" So I figured maybe I need them on seperate disks. But I never formatted Either disk first.

Should I try again and Formatt the disks then Download Each one on a seperate disk?*






Barry_R said:


> Floppy Drives
> Floppy Drive Cables
> 
> These are standard floppy drives and cables. Look at the cable and drive that came from your machine, not the one from the other computer that has the wrong connector. The drive and cable in these links fit the standard FDD controller connector on most motherboards which I suspect is the same as the one on the computer you are working on.
> ...


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*ok Everyone! I have a problem. The message "NTLDR is missing. Press any key to restart." is still comming up Even with both the Windows me boot and Delpart.exe on the same disk. I formatted the disk then saved both on there which he said in his guide to do. What do I do now? 

The floppy drive works fine... now I just need it to register my hard drive.*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

can you get into the bios now to see if it is detecting the h/d


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I haven't tried it yet but after I posted my last message I realized I didn't download the Windows me Boot then open the file to download to the floppy. It worked... but then it listed alot of computer info and stuff and the "<A:>" Came up... I tried fdisk.exe and it said "No Fixed disks present".

I'm going to download the Delpart.exe and see if that will work and if that doesn't work I'll try to get Bios to come up.
If Bios does come up, what do I do then?*




dai said:


> can you get into the bios now to see if it is detecting the h/d


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i think you most likely have your h/d incorrectly installed best check
http://freepctech.com/pc/001/installing_ide_devices.shtml


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

I see we have made progress. If the drive is connected properly according to the link dai gave you we are going to have to get into the bios. It may be neccesary to manually configure Bios to recognize the drive.

Also many Gateways came with a Ultra ATA controller card, did this machine have the drive connected to a controller card or directly to the motherboard?


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Alright I checked it and found that the harddrive cable was not hooked directly into the motherboard, so I did.

When I use the boot disk this is what comes up after it tells me it's loading the Windows me emergency restoration(in red):**

CD-ROM Device for IDE (Four Channels is Supported)
(C)Copyright Oak Technology Inc. 1993-1996
Driver Version :V340
Device Name :TOMATO
Transfer Mode rogrammed I/O
Drive 0 Port= :170 (Secondary Channel), Master IRQ=15
Firmware Version :IL22
Drive 1 Port= :170 (Secondary Channel), Slave IRQ=15
Firmware Version :T.FA

MSCDEX Version 2.25
Copyright (C) Microsoft Corp. 1986-1995. All Rights Reserved.
Drive R:= Driver TOMATO unit 0
Drive S:= Driver TOMATO unit 1

A:\>


When I Type in FDISK this comes up (red):

No Fixed disks Present
A:\>

So I switch out disks to the one with delport.exe a grey box pops up that says "No hard disks were found" with the OK button under it.*





dai said:


> i think you most likely have your h/d incorrectly installed best check
> http://freepctech.com/pc/001/installing_ide_devices.shtml


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I have no Idea what an Ultra ATA controller card is? How do I look for it? *  



Barry_R said:


> I see we have made progress. If the drive is connected properly according to the link dai gave you we are going to have to get into the bios. It may be neccesary to manually configure Bios to recognize the drive.
> 
> Also many Gateways came with a Ultra ATA controller card, did this machine have the drive connected to a controller card or directly to the motherboard?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

you need to go into the bios and set it up to auto detect the h/d,until you can see it in the bios you will not see it anywhere else
if you are connected to the m/b forget the controller card for now


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Well I can't get BIOS to come up but I forgot to tell you that when I boot the computer without the fdisk floppy this comes up instead...**

Pheonix BIOS 4.0 Release 6.0
Copyright 1985-1999 Pheonix Ltd. All Rights Reserved
Copyright 1996-1999 Intel Corperation.
4W45B0X0.15A.0013.P08

GATEWAY LOGO

Intel(R) Pentium III Processor 500 MHZ
384MB System RAM

Legacy Keyboard.......Detected

Legacy Mouse........Detected

ATAPI CD-ROM: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1212-(SM)
ATAPI CD-ROM 32x10-(SS)

Event Log Messages, eanter setup to veiw 
ERROR

02B0: Key Stuck

Press <ESC> to Resume, <F1> to Setup*




dai said:


> you need to go into the bios and set it up to auto detect the h/d,until you can see it in the bios you will not see it anywhere else


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

it is reporting a stuck key,grab the keyboard from the other computer


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Can that Cause Bios to not work or cause the Comp not to refister the hard drive?*




dai said:


> it is reporting a stuck key,grab the keyboard from the other computer


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*ok I did but BIOS still won't come up... I'm at aloss of what to do... Please don't give up on me guys!* 



dai said:


> it is reporting a stuck key,grab the keyboard from the other computer


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if a key is stuck then when you press the correct key to go into the bios it does not register
are the lights flashing on the keyboard as you boot the computer


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Alright.... I feel like I'm getting nowhere but I have a feeling that the hard drive is not hooked up right or something isn't so I have a list of how Each Drive is hooked up. (RED)**

HARD DRIVE: The Master/Slave Cable is hooked to the Primary IDE to the Hard drive and Hard drive is Set to master already.

FLOPPY DRIVE: Hooked to floppy Pins.

CD-RW DRIVE: Hooked from Secondary IDE to CD_RW Drive then to DVD_ROM.

DVD_ROM: Hooked From CD_RW drive to Secondary IDE


I figure this way maybe you guys can spot something not hooked up right that I may have missed.*


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Some things to check and try.

Do you have the power cable connected to the Hard Drive?
Can you hear it spin when you start the PC?
Is the Hard disk connected to the very end of the data cable?

Disconnect the Hard disk cable from the motherboard and see if you can get into Bios. It is the only thing that is not native to this system, maybe it is causing problems.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Some things to check and try.

Do you have the power cable connected to the Hard Drive?

Yes... this I am certain of.

Can you hear it spin when you start the PC?

I'm not really sure.

Is the Hard disk connected to the very end of the data cable?

Yes.

Disconnect the Hard disk cable from the motherboard and see if you can get into Bios.

Ok I'll do it then.I press F2 right?


 It is the only thing that is not native to this system, maybe it is causing problems.

Could be * 



Barry_R said:


> Some things to check and try.
> 
> Do you have the power cable connected to the Hard Drive?
> Can you hear it spin when you start the PC?
> ...


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

> Ok I'll do it then.I press F2 right?


You said in a previous post that when the machine boots it sais press F1 for setup, that is your Bios entry key


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Oh Well then I can get into that With the Hard drive hooked up or not. I tried setting it to plug and play, but I don't know what else to do. I feel dumb.... I didn't know that's what Bios was. Don't be mad at me please for that.*  




Barry_R said:


> You said in a previous post that when the machine boots it sais press F1 for setup, that is your Bios entry key


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Oh Well then I can get into that With the Hard drive hooked up or not. I tried setting it to plug and play, but I don't know what else to do. I feel dumb.... I didn't know that's what Bios was. Don't be mad at me please for that.*


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

There is nothing wrong with not knowing how to do something. So you can now get into your Bios and you can boot the machine with a floppy. We are making progress!

Usually the drives are listed on the main screen. If not then just look around in the Bios without changing anything and get familiar with all the areas.

According to what you descibed about the physical hook up of all your drives the following should show up in Bios.

Your Hard Disk should be listed on the first IDE channel as the primary and nothing should be listed as the slave.

Your CD R/W should be listed on the second IDE channel as the Primary and the DVD Rom as the slave.

How does it look in bios?


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Alright I wrote down all that I thought you might need to know of what I saw in BIOS... it's all Seperated by Tabs for you:**

BIOS Main Tab:


BIOS Version 4W4SD0X0.15A.0013.D08


Processor Type: Pentium(R) III
Processor Speed: 500MHZ
Font Size Bus Speed: 100MHZ
Cache RAM: 512KB

System Memory: 384MB
Memory Bank 0 128MB SDRAM
Memory Bank 1 256 MB SDRAM
Memory Bank 2 Not Installed

Language: English
Processor Serial Number: Disabled


Advanced Tab:


Plug & Play O/S: Yes

Reset Configuration Data: No

NumLock: On


> Peripheral Configuration

Serial Port A: Enabled
Base I/O address: 3FA
Interrupt: IRQ 4

Serial Port B: Disabled
Parellel Port: Enabled
Mode: ECP
Base I/O address: 378
Interrupt: IRQ 7
DMA Channel: DMA 3

Legacy USB Support: Disabled


>IDE Configuration

>Primary IDE Master: None
>Primay IDE Slave: None
>Secondary IDE Master: TOSHIBA DVD-ROM SD-M1212-
>Secondary IDE Slave: 32x10-(SS)


>Video Configuration

Palette Snooping Disabled

AGP Aperture Size 64MB

Default Primary Video Adapter AGP

I hope all that makes sense.*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

Primary IDE Master: None
set it to auto detect the drive


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*When I go to Primary IDE Master: None and Press Enter it says it's set to Auto.*


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I don't know why it's not Automatically detecting the hard drive.... Almost everything un Auto is Disabled... does that mean anything?[/B**]*


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

AnnAnime said:


> *I don't know why it's not Automatically detecting the hard drive.... Almost everything un Auto is Disabled... does that mean anything?[/B**]*


*

Im not sure what you mean here.

Set the Primary Master to auto and reboot the machine and go back into bios and look to see if it has detected your drive.*


----------



## kodi (Jun 30, 2004)

Just to rule out faulty cable and motherboard connector unplug the flat cable from the DVD and plug it into the hardrive then see if it is recognised in the bios.
Also not sure if you have been asked this but is the hardrive jumpered as master (if you are not sure please post back)


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Ok Kodi I did as you said and it still had no effect. I did set the Primary IDE Master to Auto bt it still will not detect the hard drive.

Also I found out that the Hard Drive disk does spin when I turn the computer on.*


----------



## Barry_R (Aug 6, 2005)

Check Power plug and check that the data cable is plugged in the right direction. Try a different power plug.

Does this drive spin up on the machine it came from?


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*I did that too as well. Yes is did.*




Barry_R said:


> Check Power plug and check that the data cable is plugged in the right direction. Try a different power plug.
> 
> Does this drive spin up on the machine it came from?


----------



## Stu_computer (Jul 7, 2005)

The Fujitsu M series of a few years ago had a very high failure rate. I suggest you get another hard drive for your pc.


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Alright Everyone!! I have made progress... 

I borrowed my Brother n laws Hard drive to test on my motherboard. Sure Enough the motherboard Registered and it loaded Autimatically.
Does this mean My HD is Bad and can't be fixed?*


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes it looks like it is time for a new one


----------



## AnnAnime (Sep 1, 2005)

*Thanks Everyone for being so patient and helping me... I'll get a new one and If I need help... I'll post here again.*


----------

